# Ceasuri Rele



## Bleys

Ceas rău rău ceas 
În miăz de noapte, 
La răscruce se aşează
De cărare mi se agaţă. 

...în cerc deschis... 
...şi-n mijloc şad...


Not sure if it's allowed to just create an account and ask someone to translate this.
If not I'll be kicked and trying it somewhere else.

Yet.. still.... could anyone please? 


I've tried word-by-word translation and approached something plausible.
But, for instance, "şad" doesn't turn up anywhere.

Much obliged,
Bleys


----------



## farscape

1/ The author is using some sort of regional dialect, perhaps to enhance the poetic feeling?_
miăz_ -> miez (miez de noapte - middle of the night)
_şad_ -> şed - I/they sit

2/ Evil hours - a possible translation:

Evil hour, hour of the evil
In the middle of the night
Shows up at a crossroads
Clutching at my path.

... in an open circle...
... and I sit in the middle...

Best,


----------



## Reef Archer

You are referring to the _Negură Bunget_'s song, right?
Well, know that they are part of a chant - an „undoing spell”.
And also know that they are meant never to be written, muhaha...!

Still...
A little background information is required, though: 
- these chantings usually contain archaic words almost no one knows what they once meant;
- words are used mainly for the rhyme's sake, so they don't really have to make too much sense, as long as the chant sounds melodious; besides, the verses keep their esoteric aura this way;
- the first half of each „undoing spell” tells the story of how the bad thing/the curse has happened - the second part provides the cure.

So:
ceas rău = evil hour, ill luck, mishap

The actual translation has already been provided by _Farscape_


----------



## Bleys

Hahaha, amazing!
Thank you both for replying so fast.

And Reef Archer additionally for giving me more to find out.
As I was indeed referring to Negură Bunget.


----------

